# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  When did you first realize you had anxiety?

## Flavor

I was around the age of 14 or so when I realized it was not normal.

----------


## Otherside

Started having panic attacks aged 12, DX'ed 13 and got about 6 sessions of CBT for it then.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

January 28, 1989.   Eighth grade - my first anxiety attack.

----------


## Sainnot

When I froze after a group of acquaintances said hello to me (I didn’t see them when they said it, they surprised me). I think I might have stood their staring at them for a long time because they all had really considered/weirded out looks on their faces. They never talked to me again after that.

----------

